# Samsung SCX-4100 Printer/Scanner problems [Solved]

## mpetty

I recently received a Samsung SCX-4100.  It is a combo scanner/laser printer.  It does come with Linux drivers.  Linux does recognize it.

```
lsusb     

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04e8:3413 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd 

```

SANE does not have any samsung devices in their usermap, and I couldn't find any good instructions on how to create a map.  Running ./libusbscanner results in no output.  Running a sane frontend or searching for scanners shows nothing found.

I'm running an amd64 system.  Am I hosed, or is there some way to make this work?

[Solved]

Be sure to install the newest drivers from the Samsung website.  The drivers that are shipped ARE NOT the drivers available for download.

In the /etc/hotplug/usb/libsane.usermap file, add this line:

```
#Samsung SCX-4100

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04e8   0x3413    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

```

That should do it.  Scanner and printer work great   :Very Happy: Last edited by mpetty on Fri Mar 03, 2006 11:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mpetty

I guess that I should give more info.  I have the libsane-samsung_scx4100.so libraries in both /usr/local/lib/sane/ and  /usr/lib/sane/

my make.conf file has usb as a use flag and SANE_BACKENDS="samsung"

I think that I have everything configured right except for being able to put up a usermask for sane.

I haven't tried to print yet, I mainly want the scanner functionality.  SANE documents consider it's support good, but doesn't have the product id's.

----------

## mpetty

Printing does work (after a bit of fiddling around).

Still working on the scanner.  Here's my current output:

```
localhost / # scanimage -L

device `samsung_scx4100:SAMSUNG SCX-4100 Series on USB:0' is a SAMSUNG SCX-4100 Series on USB:0 Flatbed Scanner

localhost / # sane-find-scanner

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

  # Also you need support for SCSI Generic (sg) in your operating system.

  # If using Linux, try "modprobe sg".

  # No USB scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a driver for your USB host controller and have installed a

  # kernel scanner module.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

localhost / # 
```

----------

